# Jean suggestions!



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 26, 2008)

What are your favorite stores or brand??


----------



## florabundance (Sep 26, 2008)

Jeans are tough for me cos i have the awkward body where if it fits on the thigh/ass it's loose on the calf/waist. 

So i've never, unfortunately found a "perfect" brand or whatever.

But that said, I do love the designs and fits of Frankie B's, but they cost too much so i have one pair. Other than that, Topshop jeans are great quality.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 26, 2008)

I LOVE jeans! My favourites are from Diesel and Mango.


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Sep 26, 2008)

For designer I love ksubi and Sass & Bide. 

When I shop in the US I actually like jeans from the Gap and Abercrombie which is polar opposite from my designer jeans but just goes to show price isnt everything.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 26, 2008)

express i like


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2008)

Gap trouser Jeans are my new fave! I also like Express Slimmer Flare Leg x2 jeans.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 27, 2008)

Diesel all the way baby <3


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

My favourite brand of Jeans is topshop, they last forever. I know they ship overseas now.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetangelkiss* 

 
_For designer I love ksubi and Sass & Bide. 

When I shop in the US I actually like jeans from the Gap and Abercrombie which is polar opposite from my designer jeans but just goes to show price isnt everything._

 
Oh yes, Sass & Bide!! They're great!!


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 27, 2008)

Depending on how much money you want to spend, I love AG Jeans.

I'm sort of biased because I used to worked there for like two years and have like a million pairs of jeans from there, but there are so many different fits that it's impossible not to find something that will fit you and that you'll love. If you live close to one of the actual AG stores, I'd definitely say to check it out, as they all know the product and can get you exactly what you're looking for!!

Besides that, Rich & Skinny's and Sass & Bide are awesome!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 27, 2008)

I love Jag Jeans - they fit my body type well (hourglass, full thighs/bum, smaller waist).

I also love the DKNY Soho Jean.


----------



## couturesista (Sep 27, 2008)

I love my CK (Calvin Klein) jeans, Levi's and Micheal Kors they fit really good and I love that he doesn't stop at a size 10. I wear a 14 and the fit is excellent.


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 27, 2008)

I love The Limited,Express along with GAP . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They fit my awkward body perfect ! <3


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to love AE jeans, but lately they fall apart shortly after I buy them. Recently I found the chip&pepper line at jcpenny and I LOVE my jeans! And they were $5!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 1, 2008)

Lucky, J Brand and Bluenotes.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love Jag Jeans - they fit my body type well (hourglass, full thighs/bum, smaller waist).

I also love the DKNY Soho Jean._

 
I second the Soho jean! For a cheaper brand, I do like the way ON's Sweetheart jeans fit on me too.


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 1, 2008)

J Brand, Earnest Sewn and Rock & Republic get my vote! (J Brand may get 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Lucky was my fav but I currently like DKNY.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Oct 2, 2008)

I love Rock and Republic.... they have cool designs and they fit me really well. I have 7 pairs! I have really long legs and these are the only brand I have found that I can wear with heels and they will still be long enough.  I also love 7FAM trouser jeans.  I have some True Religions but they are not long enough so I can only wear them with sneakers.  I want to try some from JBrand as well.


----------



## Kitface (Oct 3, 2008)

I love Citizens of Humanity! Just really comfy and look nice. My pair doesn't fit that nicely after a while, but I think that's because I didn't get the right size. Hahaha. Am hoping to look at Rock and Republic jeans, though.


----------



## safi (Oct 8, 2008)

express has the only jeans that fit me right


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 9, 2008)

American Eagle.  I beat my jeans to hell and they're still holding up and they have different cuts for different fits.  Worth a try if you have one near you.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I feel like I truly have a weird body.. so much that I've never owned a pair of jeans that I love and wear them maybe 2 times a year. Until now, I went to TJ Maxx and bought a designer brand of jeans... I looked for the material/color/stretch to be perfect. I bought one size up for about 25 dollars and took them to a tailor locally and got them fixed for another 30. They are tailored perfectly for my body and I love them. In the end I got nice material, perfect fit under 60 dollars.


----------



## gdsepu (Oct 26, 2008)

My favorite store is Levi's.  They seem to fit me best.


----------



## redshesaidred (Oct 26, 2008)

Rock & Republic get my vote


----------



## carandru (Oct 29, 2008)

All my jeans are express, the limited, and old navy.


----------



## lainz (Oct 29, 2008)

Levis for skinny jeans and zco for bootcuts. the flare on the zco's is virtually nonexistant for a bootcut which i love..and theyre always on sale at macys!!


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 30, 2008)

Seven for all Mankind & Citizens for HUmanity (kinda boring but they fit my body shape wonderfully) & true religions (though I hate most of the new cuts/stitching)
Earnest Sewn, AG, Rock & Republic, & Hudson as well


----------



## Dreama (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_American Eagle.  I beat my jeans to hell and they're still holding up and they have different cuts for different fits.  Worth a try if you have one near you._

 
Same here. They last forever!


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm a shorty with an hourglass figure so finding the 'perfect' pair is such a quest for me....But....

I do like Express, Bitten by SJP and bebe for the fit..Most of the time, I have to get the hems altered but Express does offer a 'short' fit....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 4, 2008)

I get most of mine from Guess and Buffalo. I also like Express and buy from there during my trips to the US


----------



## bebexo (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine are mostly from Guess I love how they fit.


----------



## Dreama (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebexo* 

 
_Mine are mostly from Guess I love how they fit._

 
Guess has really cute jeans, but they can be a bit pricey. :S


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah i bought 2 guess jeans 3 weeks ago during their anual 40% off members sale.

It still totaled to around $201 O_O!!!!


----------



## User93 (Nov 5, 2008)

2 Guess jeans for 201 $ sound awesome to me! I like guess, and Diesel. They are precey, but it worths it! Congrats on your new stuff!


----------



## juniperstar (Nov 24, 2008)

frankie b jeans fit me the best, but they're really pricey.  My cheaper option is Express.  I think Guess has really nice jeans, but the price is a bit steep.


----------



## lukinamama (Nov 24, 2008)

Mine are mostly Replay and Miss Sixty


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

True Religion and Rock & Republic. They give you amazing butts


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 6, 2008)

I try on anything that comes in my waist size (24/25) and hope to goodness it's long enough. I have a small waist, big butt and super skinny and long legs, so anything that's made for big butts is waay to big in the thighs, and I wear a 34 or 35-inch inseam. :/

I have 2 pairs of Guess jeans that are nice, 3 pairs of Silver brand jeans (in the tuesday cut only but they come in 24/35 and the length and waist is perfect), a pair of Parasucos that are short so I tuck them into boots and a pair of random bootlegger straight-leg jeans.

I recommend Guess jeans- they have varied styles and colours, as well as lengths in some stores.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 6, 2008)

Love Seven & Michael Kors jeans


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 11, 2008)

MY FAV. 
7's
parasuco's

they fit me to the "T"..they flatter my body and affordable.


----------



## ko0ty (Dec 13, 2008)

Rock and Republics and True Religions are my favorite!!!


----------



## Liz2286 (Dec 15, 2008)

Abercrombie & Fitch. 

They fit me perfectly and make my butt look great. I love the denim that they use because it has just the right amount of stretch without being to stretchy.


----------



## Ashlie (Dec 15, 2008)

*I also have an awkward body, i have really long skinny legs and wide hips, so i have only found one brand that actually fit me and thats charlotte ruse. I thought i found some good hollister ones but they quickly stretched out and now dont fit for more than 10 minutes without going baggy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 15, 2008)

lee or wrangler all the way!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 15, 2008)

J Brand - True Religion - Diesel - 7 for all mankind


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 15, 2008)

James Jeans -- Joes -- Rock & Republic


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 16, 2008)

May I NOT recommend Mek Jeans? They suck so bad! The buttons fell off within 2 weeks from both back pockets, and within 2 months, the butt had split and the front button almost fell off! I took them back b/c sure, I like my jeans snug, but I've never had a pair of jeans fall apart that fast, even cheapo $20 jeans- $140 jeans like these should not have these issues. So I exchanged them for a new pair, and already the front button is about to fall off so I don't even button them anymore if I can help it LOL. I expressed my dismay to the manager at the Buckle and she just said "it happens a lot" - umm, ok! that's a lot of confidence in their product! haha.

On another note, Big Star jeans are hot!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 16, 2008)

Guess & True Religion


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 16, 2008)

hands down my favorite spot for jeans is old navyyy!!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Dec 16, 2008)

I like AE and Buckle jeans.


----------



## kariii (Dec 16, 2008)

7FAM and citizens of humanity.I Love them, they are affordable ( I don't care about spending 125-195$ for a pair of jeans if it's going to last me a long time) and flattering on my body type (size30 waist at 5foot standing short? haha)


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 20, 2008)

Miss Sixty all the way.


----------



## User35 (Dec 21, 2008)

I love love love Peoples Liberation! They are PERFECT for my body. I like true religions but up to like 300 bucks for jeans is too much! I usually stop like at 175ish. I saw some girls writing about Guess jeans. I went into a store one day picked up a few pairs and even the biggest sizes didnt fit me. I was like WTF ! and i stormed outta there. They looked really cute on the dummys n stuff but wouldnt fit over my ass! fuck them. I KNOW im NOT FAT !!!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Dec 28, 2008)

I love Joe's jeans!


----------



## jalisha (Dec 29, 2008)

LEVIS all the waaayyy! it's affordable and awesome quality.
levis are the only brand i wear for my jeans in all styles..(flare,skinny,distressed, etc)


----------



## Rancas (Dec 30, 2008)

True Religion for me. I also like AG & Citizens of Humanity.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 30, 2008)

faves are Levis, Sweet Camel and recently UNIQLO which is a Japanese brand


----------

